# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Sensei's Sexy Comp Sign Ups.

## Sensei

Ok, so I will be starting on the 14th! (hopefully)

Sign up if you want to join the competition. Please state what league you want to join (low, high, or advanced). If we don't have enough in one league we might merge. Please also say your frequency (Example: 1/month, 1/week, 1/night). I might ask you to step down a level or up a level depending on your lucid level. It is no fun if you are 10 times better or worse than the people in your group.  :tongue2:  

Feel free to check out the old comp thread for ideas and preparation ideas. As well as some of the threads in my signature for advice on LDing or Dream Control. 
Old Comp Thread
Tell your friends, PM people, mention it in threads, put it in your signature, the more people that join, the merrier.

----------


## PercyLucid

Dang another one!!!

Well, count me in (and I am sure you and a couple more are after my skin, so probably I don´t have the option to NOT sign in anyway hahahaha  ::chuckle:: )

----------


## Nightfeather

Yeaah! I'm in!  :Bliss: 
Signing up for middle league. I'm curently at one somewhat lucid per week.

----------


## FryingMan

BOOO-YAAAAA!   Oh yeah baby, LET'S DO THIS!   Sign me up fo sho!

Middle group.  My LD lifetime average frequency is 1 per 5 days, I got 6-7 in July, but it's always bursty, never evenly spread out.

----------


## imazu

Sign me up please! Probably middle for me. My overall average is probably 2 per week, but I've been in a dryspell for the past couple of weeks. I'm counting on the competitive pressure to buoy me back up!!  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

I'm definitely up for this. I've recently re-adopted a polyphasic schedule and managed to get a lucid in one of my naps, after a 3 month dryspell. As for the league, that'd be low or high. High if I really get out of the dryspell, I guess I'll know till the 14th.

----------


## tblanco

Sign up for low please.
6 last month but i've been on a bit of a dry spell. I had one last week.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Sounds like fun!
I will sign up for the low class for now. It is hard to set my LD frequency into stone as I just started again a week ago after a little break
but let's say about 2 per week.

----------


## spellbee2

Alright, I'm so pumped for this competition. The last one really helped propel my motivation for lucid dreaming, so I'm looking forward to see my progress in the next one.

Sign me up for the middle league. My frequency on average is about 2 LDs a week, but it fluctuates majorly, anywhere from 1 a night to 1 every two weeks.

----------


## Sydney

Woohoo! Low league please.  ::D:  I typically get around 3-4 LDs a month, sometimes twice a week, but it's very random and only if I'm super motivated. ^^

----------


## LouaiB

YUS!!

Middle Group plz. I ussually get 1 or 2 a week, and sometimes much more, and sometimes terrible dryspells lol (like now)

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join in the upper league. I average 7 LDs/week.

----------


## cooleymd

I guess I'll sign up at .7 / week or 3/month on average  tho not much lately  :smiley: 

Oh great I'm off to a wonderful start at post #13

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hehe after FryingMan draw my attention to this i think i have no choice neither  :wink2: 
I have like 1 or 2 LD per week. the quality and length is not that good but naaaah who cares  :wink2:  so i would say count me in for middle league.
i haven´t read all the rules yet but i will and i think it will be a lot of fun plus my dreambuddy is in too  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Great to see the DILD class students showing up in force!      It's going to be a great competition!

As usual it looks like the comp is timed to miss the peak of my cycle, which seems to be about now, but I will be traveling (without jet lag for once: vacation!) for the entire competition so maybe the new location will boost dreaming!

----------


## Nfri

Hey there, I would like to join, but I'm going to thailand in august, so I don't know about internet connection and time for lding. :/

----------


## FryingMan

To our new competitors: just a note about level selection: if you have more than a couple dozen LDs in your count, and/or get TOTM wings semi-regularly, you should probably sign up for  the middle league.   The beginner section is generally for those who haven't yet had a LD, or don't get lucid very often.

In fact, it's probably entirely a bad move for me competition-wise, but I'm going to amend my original request and ask to be put in the upper group.  GULP.  For the first time.   I'm totally going to get smoked in there but I could use the extra motivation, and look forwards to battling LD wits with/against Percy, Sensei, and dolphin  :smiley: .   Now pardon me while I go take a day-long nap, I'm going to need the extra sleep in the bank with all the crazy LD-inducing WBTB's I'm going to be pulling off!





> Hey there, I would like to join, but I'm going to thailand in august, so I don't know about internet connection and time for lding. :/



C'mon Nfri!   It's not a competition without you around!   You *KNOW* you want to!    Va-kay is the best time for lucid dreaming!   I'm already going to be dreaming about Pad Thai now that you've mentioned Thailand.

----------


## CursedSeraphim

hi let's see if a little challenge will help me advance my LD skillz even though I'm not 100% sure how this challenge is going to run
I have about 1 lucid dream every 7-14 days
and I would like to sign up for low

----------


## ExothermReacton

I changed my mind and would like to take part in the middle league if possible.
It will be very motivating to compete with Lucid Dreamers that are more experienced than me.
Thanks!

----------


## Sydney

Yes, thanks to FryingMan, it seems I've changed my mind as well ahaha ^^
I guess middle league, please!  :tongue2:  I haven't done any Task-of-the-Month's yet, though, but I think I've got a pretty decent LD count under my belt to be in the middle group.
Being with the greats will hopefully increase my motivation!

----------


## JoannaB

Sign me up for low please. I have had a dry spell for a long time, it's time to overcome it again.  :smiley:

----------


## MrPriority

Well looks like I came back just in time for this one!

I've been on a dry spell for months now _(EDIT: Oh I forgot I had one last month. Oh well you get the idea)_, but to be honest I have pretty much completely neglected any training at that time as well. This seems like the perfect start of my comeback!

Since I have some time to get back into it I might just be able to reach peak effenciency by the time we start. So sign me up in the middle!

And excuse me while I immediately start making preperations. Let's do this!
(Que awesome inspiration eye of the tiger music)

----------


## KestrelKat

Sign me up!!  Middle league for me, and my frequency is about 1-2 a week but as with almost everyone else, it fluctuates a lot so more on a good week, which these will hopefully be  ::D:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I'll join!  ::content:: 
I'm a bit hesitant because I feel like I'm a bit overwhelmed with other stuff right now, but I can't say no to these competitions, they're so much fun.
I will join the advanced league, my frequency is currently about 10/week.

----------


## Higat

Sign me up ! 
I assume low league would be best but I'm not sure what high league means for sure lol.
Frequency's very unstable, I would say about once a week but it may change quickly to more/less.

----------


## EbbTide000

> Sensei's *Sexy* Comp Sign Ups.



. . . .    :Peek:   :Peek:   :Peek: 

What about Me

I'm a non lucid dreamer 

  . . . . .  ::fly:: 

But its amazing what a non-lucid dreamer can get * Our-Dreaming-Mind*  to do.

 . . . . .  :Bliss: 

I have Discociative Identity Disorder (old name: multiple Personality). Years ago I posted that I never get lucid and someone replied "Those with DID don't. He may have been joking or trying to be "punny", or something.He got me thinking, maybe I am "Discociative" in my dreams. 

Doctors have told me that there are 3 of me. They have spocken to three of me. I don't know what they are talking about.

Sooo is that why I don't go lucid (???)

Can you make a category for me (none-lucid dreamers) please. I will just incubate by chanting something as I go to sleep.

What about Meeee eee


*Spoiler* for _song_: 



♡

https://youtu.be/OzQKECQgjW8

♡(3:41) 1,115,702 views

"What About Me"

Well there's a little boy waiting at the counter of a corner shop
He's been waiting down there, waiting half the day
They never ever see him from the top
He gets pushed around, knocked to the ground
He gets to his feet and he says

[CHORUS:]
What about me, it isn't fair
I've had enough now i want my share
Can't you see i wanna live
But you just take more than you give

Well there's a pretty girl serving at the counter of the corner shop
She's been waiting back there, 
 *waiting for her dreams* 
Her dreams walk in and out they never stop
Well she's not too proud to cry out loud*
She runs to the street and she screams

[CHORUS]

So take a step back and see the little people
They may be young but they're the ones
That make the big people big
So listen, as they whisper
What about me

And now i'm standing on the corner all the world's gone home
Nobody's changed, nobody's been saved
And i'm feeling cold and alone
I guess i'm lucky, i smile a lot
But sometimes i wish for more than i've got

[CHORUS]

Under the Youtube
Moving Pictures - What About Me (1982)

Published on Dec 22, 2008

Music from Australia and New Zealand in the year 1982:

Moving Pictures' promo-video for the hit single 'What About Me' (January, 1982), taken from the 1982 album 'Days of Innocence'.

Band Location: Sydney, NSW, Australia
Track: What About Me?
Album: Days Of Innocence

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I'll join advanced, average 7 LDs/week. It can be more or less depending on the week though.

I've been a scaredy-cat since my dream control tanked during the last comp, but hopefully I can turn that around this time!
At the very least, it'll be good motivation for me to journal daily and read more people's DJs.  :smiley: 






> In fact, it's probably entirely a bad move for me competition-wise, but I'm going to amend my original request and ask to be put in the upper group.  GULP.  For the first time.   I'm totally going to get smoked in there but I could use the extra motivation, and look forwards to battling LD wits with/against Percy, Sensei, and dolphin .   Now pardon me while I go take a day-long nap, I'm going to need the extra sleep in the bank with all the crazy LD-inducing WBTB's I'm going to be pulling off!



Congrats, FryingMan!  ::dreamerchair:: 






> Can you make a category for me (none-lucid dreamers) please.



Hey Ebbtide,
You earn points in the competition for recalling non-lucid dreams too. Since it's a lucid dreaming competition, more points are scored for lucid dreams, but you could join the beginner's category if you want!

----------


## EbbTide000

Please put me in the lowest class and tell me what to do. Or is it the same as the Opening Post of (The Old Comp Thread) here?


http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...esomeness.html

And I get a Dream Character to sing to me

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Please put me in the lowest class and tell me what to do. Or is it the same as the Opening Post of (The Old Comp Thread) here?



This is just the sign-up thread, Sensei will post another thread with the teams and challenges in about a week.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

So naturally I blow a 100-point dream before the competition starts.  That's OK, "may my awesome bonus wings impress my opponents, and steel the resolution of my teammates!"

----------


## Pickman

I've been out of practice for a while now, so this sound like the perfect way to get back into lucid dreaming.  I was intermediate at the last competition, but unless anyone disagrees, I think I should be signed up at the lowest grade, as I haven't had a lucid dream in a month or so, and my frequency wasn't that high before either.

----------


## FryingMan

Pickman!   Welcome, I will never forget our partnership in that competition in 2014, I learned your name so well in order to summon you and get points for our team!  I remembered your name several times in a dream and tried to summon you as well.   Great to have you here, best of luck in the competition!

----------


## Elcifer

I'm interested in joining the middle league.
My frequency is about 2-4 LDs a month, a bit more when I'm actively focused on LDing. This sounds like a lot of fun =).

----------


## Pickman

> Pickman!   Welcome, I will never forget our partnership in that competition in 2014, I learned your name so well in order to summon you and get points for our team!  I remembered your name several times in a dream and tried to summon you as well.   Great to have you here, best of luck in the competition!



Hey FryingMan, nice to hear from you again.  Have fun in this years competition!

----------


## FryingMan

> So naturally I blow a 100-point dream before the competition starts.  That's OK, "may my awesome bonus wings impress my opponents, and steel the resolution of my teammates!"



Hey I actually realized the points come from "completing a TotM task," not "getting wings for completing a TotM task", so even if you've already got wings for a task, you still can get comp points for having another LD during the competition where you do that (or another) TotM task.    (Please, please let it be so!  It would be sorta unfair otherwise, and punish wings-havers!)

----------


## PercyLucid

My lack of wings rose suspicion.. yes, I was saving the ToTM for the competition hahaha. But definitely sounds fair what Fyingman claims!

But I am a Master Tactician, got other goodies inside the hat :p

----------


## ~Dreamer~

It's just about the act of completing a task, not getting wings, so those with wings won't be at a disadvantage.  :smiley: 
If the rules stay the same as the last comp, it will be limited to one TotM that can be counted for points in the comp though.

----------


## Samael

I think I should join in on Intermediate.

Context to let you know whether I'm in the right tier: 

I average about one lucid dream per week when I'm not writing in my dream journal, and that might go up to 3-4 per week while I'm actively practicing.

Using the previous thread as an example, when I am lucid, all the basic tasks *except flying and superspeed* are pretty easy for me, but the only advanced tasks I'd be good at would be *element manipulation* (woo, fire vortex!), *fully phasing through solid objects*, and *mass telekinesis*. Basically, I'm good at everything that doesn't involve controlling my _perception_ of the dream, or the environment around me.

If you need more folks in the advanced group, though, I'd be happy to challenge my abilities more!

----------


## Sensei

Alright! Everyone get ready for the competition. I should be able to post the competition thread tomorrow morning (like 15 hours). I have a little formatting and teams to set up.  ::D:  that should give y'all enough time to get to know your team. Tasks are going to be very similar. Most changes are going to effect scoring and not how you actually decide what to do. 

The biggest change is:
Unlimited personal tasks

So try and think of all the personal tasks that you want to do so you can compile them then. If your personal task is already a task (like fly or tK) then it won't count. It can involve another task (fly to the moon, tK a DC) though. It can even be a task that you have done before, but you get less points for it. For instance:
I want to:
Work with my menu in dream (old task) 

And 

Summon an object from my menu (new task) 

I can work on my menu without summoning an object, but if i summon an object from menu, then i would get the points for a new task (only one personal task per dream)

If this is confusing, it is because i am just kinda throwing this post together as a quick example and food for thought. The como version will be more straight to the point.  :tongue2:

----------


## LouaiB

I can't wait!!!!
This unlimited PT thing is great! I can choose a bunch of things i wanna do and try to get as much of them as i can. I need that motivation

----------


## Zachlew

Can I join the low group?

I average about 3 LD a month.

----------


## Sensei

*New Update*
Sorry yall, gonna have to switch the beginning date to the *17th*. I have most of everything done, but I have someone else doing the teams and looking over the comp thread to make sure that everything runs smooooooothly.

----------


## cooleymd

> 17th



Sure start it on a weekday, and why not choose the last Monday I am actually gonna get any sleep, hope not just WBTB gets points, I'll need stay awake all night points on the subsequent Monday(s)

How many days is the competition?

----------


## OneUp

It's been a hella long time since I've been on DV, and gotta admit I've gotten a bit rusty on my LDing skills. Regardless, sign me up for middle league; I know I can do it.

Btw thanks AnotherDreamer for hitting me up with a PM about this  ::fuckyeah::

----------


## PKJacker

Going to join the middle league, haven't had a lucid in a while but maybe this will push me to start doing it again.

----------


## Sensei

Alright. I thought I should probably say:
I have about 7-14 lds a week (it varies quite a lot) 

Tblanco and higat have been moved to middle league due to their LDs and frequency (and to help even out the teams)
If that is cool with you guys, then all the teams are set. 

*Sign ups are now closed.*

----------


## Higat

> Tblanco and higat have been moved to middle league due to their LDs and frequency (and to help even out the teams)



Yeah I was wondering if I should switch  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

> *Sign ups are now closed.*



We're getting close  ::banana:: 

Time for a Lucid Par-tay!    ::breakitdown:: 

Hey that's a great idea for a team / opponent task: throw a massive LD party with your teammates and invite the opposing side, as well -- dance the night away  :Awesome Dance: , performing awesome dream control displays for entertainment.

----------


## Sensei

Oh, and Cooley, the competition lasts 2 weeks. 17th to the 31st.

----------


## livingthedream

Sign me up or the middle group, I get lucid once every week and a half\2 weeks or so

----------


## KestrelKat

I think signups are closed, livingthedream  :Sad: 
Maybe they could squeeze you into one of the teams?

----------


## Samael

Had a dream last night that Sense pitted ALL of the High players against the single Advanced player.

----------


## Sensei

> Had a dream last night that Sense pitted ALL of the High players against the single Advanced player.



Not a bad deal if we are pitting them against Percy. I am gonna have a hard time keeping up with him this tournament. He probable could take on all the high players.

----------


## PercyLucid

Hahaha will see what happens, even though, you and a few more are awesome oneironauts, not sure if I could take on all of you at once haha, who knows, might be a challenge, could be interesting though, crazy for sure lol.

King of the Hill mode lol.

----------


## Sensei

> Hahaha will see what happens, even though, you and a few more are awesome oneironauts, not sure if I could take on all of you at once haha, who knows, might be a challenge, could be interesting though, crazy for sure lol.
> 
> King of the Hill mode lol.



High is the  accidental name of the middle league I think. Not the advanced league. I don't think you scored as much as me and AD combined in the last comp. You are good, but not quite that good. :tongue2:

----------


## cooleymd

> The biggest change is:
> Unlimited personal tasks
> 
> So try and think of all the personal tasks that you want to do so you can compile them




So we are supposed to be compiling a list of our tasks like
  Flip a coin and land it on edge (new  double points)
  earthbend/unearthbend (already done before by me   single points)

but it might be one common to the competition like
  perform behind back summon of DC (new to me but I find on list or some such   see list for points/versions)

Then we submit the list so others people can do our personal challenges too?  or what

----------


## PercyLucid

> High is the  accidental name of the middle league I think. Not the advanced league. I don't think you scored as much as me and AD combined in the last comp. You are good, but not quite that good.



Nope hehe, both of you combined surpassed me for a little over 100 pts hehe, even though "King of the Hill" has a few rules bent (Is like the King of the Hill mode in Magic the Gathering, forgot the technical name, but the player who is king of the hill has more lifes, and also he has some cards that only the king of the hill can cast, said cards a way more powerful than other cards. So I would have naps to WILD while naps would not count for you, or I would be able to do more than just one personal task in a single dream while you guys would only do one per dream as normal rules, etc... But still, not looking forward to that lol, I prefer the normal way hahaha, too much pressure otherwise haha.

----------


## spellbee2

I took a B6 last night and had about 7 vivid dreams last night, none of which were lucid. I hope this isn't a sign of things to come for this competition... *douses himself in garlic to fend off the dry spell vampire*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I've rearranged the teams to add livingthedream, but definitely *no more signups* now.  :tongue2:  We're getting close!

----------


## cooleymd

At the top in BOLD RED





> *no more signups*




At the Bottom in HOT PINK

*Join Sensei's Lucid Dreaming Competition!*

 :smiley:  he he  :smiley:     so where are links to things since it starts soon, like according to the link YESTERDAY  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> At the top in BOLD RED
> 
> *no more signups*
> 
> At the Bottom in HOT PINK
> 
> *Join Sensei's Lucid Dreaming Competition!*



Haha, good point, thanks for the reminder!  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

Arg just had a lucid dream that lasted 1-2 minutes of lucidity I ran all over bare foot feeling things with my feet and whistling and playing the hand, waisted some time proving it was a dream to others.  

Should have saved my lucidity for the contest tho  :smiley:  
now I'll probably not have one till the day after,  I blame the moved dates  :smiley:  he he  :smiley: 

luckily I didn't remember any of my personal challenges during the dream
and thus by not doing them not decreasing their value latter during the contest  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

So is there going to be a comp thread soon? I mean the comp starts tomorrow night, and we have to chose tasks and stuff. Did i miss the thread by any chance?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Sensei will be posting the comp thread on Sunday night (his time).
The competition begins on Monday night at 8pm.
We will post a link here so you won't miss it.  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

> Sensei will be posting the comp thread on Sunday night (his time).
> The competition begins on Monday night at 8pm.
> We will post a link here so you won't miss it.



thnx!
Can't waaaaaaaaait!!!!!

----------


## Sensei

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...mpetition.html

Comp thread!!!

----------

